# Moultrie Game Camera with 12 volt Battery!



## Jovush (Sep 28, 2006)

That's using your noggin. Great use of what;s already out there.


----------



## jaydub (May 16, 2008)

A lot of the moultries take 12v input on the external jack. They knock the voltage down internally(usually says the input voltage atthe plug location). Also can get a sla battery that will perform equal to your car type battery but is very small in comparison, for the same $. can also add a solar panel and it will maintain itself indefinitly. nice work on what you did,


----------



## nate12285 (Oct 21, 2009)

Thanks for the tip! I will try that out on the next one. I have plenty of these cameras laying around. They are pretty good cams. They just like to eat batteries!!


----------



## waylonb19 (Aug 17, 2005)

subscribed


----------



## klemsontigers7 (Jul 1, 2008)

The only thing I would be worried about would be getting sabotaged by someone who walked up on the camera and cranked it up to 12V.


----------



## Pipecrew (Dec 29, 2005)

I rigged mine up to a rechargeable battery from Cabelas and an adapter plug from Radio Shack. You can get tons of info on trail cameras/ideas on this site:


http://www.chasingame.com/forum/viewforum.php?f=9&sid=7c5d9373bc48e7dd07bb4ee7e7b398c1


----------



## TRAVISBLOOM (Apr 28, 2010)

Pipecrew said:


> I rigged mine up to a rechargeable battery from Cabelas and an adapter plug from Radio Shack. You can get tons of info on trail cameras/ideas on this site:
> 
> 
> http://www.chasingame.com/forum/viewforum.php?f=9&sid=7c5d9373bc48e7dd07bb4ee7e7b398c1


Yeah pipecrew is right. I just did 2 WGI s1.3's and 2 Tasco's with ub645 6 volt batteries inside of mtm survivor dry boxes. Works great and saves alot of money on batteries. Just switch out the battery when you check the sd card and recharge...repeat


----------



## nate12285 (Oct 21, 2009)

Pipecrew said:


> I rigged mine up to a rechargeable battery from Cabelas and an adapter plug from Radio Shack. You can get tons of info on trail cameras/ideas on this site:
> 
> 
> http://www.chasingame.com/forum/viewforum.php?f=9&sid=7c5d9373bc48e7dd07bb4ee7e7b398c1



What's the normal battery life you get rigging them that way?


----------



## Pipecrew (Dec 29, 2005)

nate12285 said:


> What's the normal battery life you get rigging them that way?



Hard for me to say. My camera got locked up in the sleep mode and wasn't working right for a while. The property I hunt is 2.5 hours from my house so we put our cameras out in Sept and pull them in late Dec or Jan.

I would guess you should get 2 to 3 months out of a charge. Of course it all depends on how many pictures are being taken, pics or videos, # of flashes, temperature.

You will definitely save $$ with your set up. Check out chasing game for some other ideas.


----------



## nate12285 (Oct 21, 2009)

That's kinda what I was guessing. I'm not recording any videos but sometimes you get those old does that like to have their picture taken 15 or 20 times before they move on!!


----------



## jaydub (May 16, 2008)

*sleep mode*

wonder if it went into "sleep mode" because your camera wants 12v through through the external plug? even moultries external batteries are 12v. might look into that next time out.


----------



## nate12285 (Oct 21, 2009)

I checked my camera yesterday evening. It's been out for ab a week now and had 48 pics on it. All were of deer. Seems to be working fine so far!


----------



## c.vandamme (Jul 29, 2011)

Where did you get the power supply socket that you have hooked up to the battey?


----------



## nate12285 (Oct 21, 2009)

c.vandamme said:


> Where did you get the power supply socket that you have hooked up to the battey?


I got it at Wal-Mart in the marine section!


----------

